# code questions



## seagixxer (Sep 19, 2015)

Just have some questions i can't find in code book

What fixture works best with siphonage?

Max distance of house trap to exterior wall

In which case is a drinking fountain installed in bathroom?

Min height of F.A.I?

Height of vacuum breaker above counter top?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

best advice for you is to call the building dept that covers your area and ask a plumbing inspector...before you get yourself in trouble again...but why do you need to know this info?


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't think a drinking fountain can be installed in a bathroom. It can't here anyway.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

In which case is a drinking fountain installed in bathroom?
IPC 

410.3 *Prohibited location*. Drinking fountains, water coolers and bottled water dispensers shall not be installed in public restrooms.

Height of vacuum breaker above counter top?

609.4 *Vacuum breaker installation*. Vacuum breakers shall be installed a minimum of 6 inches (152 mm) above the flood level rim of the fixture or device in accordance with Section
The flood level rim of hose connections shall be the maximum height at which any hose is utilized.




What fixture works best with siphonage?


? not sure what your talking about? If its back flow prevention it would depend on the risk. But the best overall is air-gap.


Min height of F.A.I?


Have no idea what your referring to?


What fixture works best with siphonage?


906.1 *Distance of trap from vent.* Each fixture trap shall have a protecting vent located so that the slope and the developed length in the fixture drain from the trap weir to the vent fitting are within the requirements set forth in Table  906.1.
*Exception: The developed length of the fixture drain from the trap weir to the vent fitting for self-siphoning fixtures, such as water closets, shall not be limited in individual vent, common vent, and wet vent systems.*


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

I know we aren't using the same code but I don't have specific measurements regarding how close a building trap should be to the wall. It just says it should be as short as possible. 

As for a fresh air inlet, it just needs to be piped in 4" and be above ground. 5" or 5 feet, doesn't make any difference to me.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

You can do a drinking fountain in a restroom/cell in a correctional facility.I have a combo D/F,sink down in the garage in S.S.,left over from a jail job.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

That is funny, had an extra stainless steal prison fixtures that I carried around for a couple of years swearing I would put it in my garage someday, did not own a house at the time, I ended up passing it on to somebody else. Thought it would be a cool novelty item for the garage. Worked on a lot of jails in New Mexico.


----------

